# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  زواج المحلل مكروه،

## عبدالله

زواج المحلل مكروه، لحظة غضب، وضع الحمل يبطل نفقة العدة ، ترقص لإطعام أطفالها

----------

